# English Setter show grooming in Ontario



## BlueBelton (Sep 16, 2012)

Hi, I live in Greater Toronto Area and looking for the groomer who could do show grooming for yuong english setter (cardstone, stripping knife but no clippers). Could anyone recommend a professional? 
Thanks.


----------



## boxerlover876 (Dec 31, 2011)

I'd look for English setter breeder or handler for dogs. Your breeder should be able to help you.


----------

